# invisible files



## Eryk_17 (Aug 13, 2012)

hey
I have FreeBSD 8.2 32 bits. I have a problem with files over SSH because there are no problems, all files are visible, etc.

Connecting via FTP, for example, the program "fillezilla" some particular files are invisible text (only the "fillezilla").

I do not know if this case attributes. Please explain me how to "see" all files via FTP.

I'm sorry that I wrote with mistakes because I'm Polish.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 13, 2012)

There's option in filezilla to display hidden files


----------



## Eryk_17 (Aug 13, 2012)

Where exactly? Could you show me?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 13, 2012)

Ups. I'm sorry, I can't find it. I guess I was wrong.
You should see hidden files though.

Perhaps target server is configured to not show hidden files?


----------



## Eryk_17 (Aug 14, 2012)

How to configure my system to show all files, even those hidden?


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 14, 2012)

For showing hidden files such as .htaccess you have to change it on the server, depending on Filezilla version:
2.x: View > Show Hidden Files
3.x: Server > Force Showing Hidden Files


----------



## Eryk_17 (Aug 14, 2012)

I used the option Show hidden files and still does not. what could be wrong?


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 14, 2012)

I guess you're using Version 2. So
Edit -> Settings -> Interface settings -> Remote file list
select  â€œAlways show hidden filesâ€ check box


----------

